# My Mitis Orbea



## mtarone (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi All,

Here is my Orbea. I've had it for about 8 months now. (Ignore the empty beer bottles, I swear they're not mine - I had ridden to my parents house that day, which ended up being a 200km trip). 

Its a Mitis frame with 105 Groupset.

I have since changed the cranks(FSA Carbon), handlebars (FSA Kwing) and seat post (FSA K-Force Light) and am on my second set of tires (Vittoria). I have also burnt through a set of brake pads and am using Ultegra ones now.

The bike is a great climber and a stable descender, I'm enjoying it a lot, but keep eyeing off the Orca at the local bike shop.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

*Orbea Wheels...?*

Nice pic of your Mitis, Matt...but what in the world is up with those Orbea wheels? I didn't know such things existed...or are they simply another manufacturers wheels branded as Orbea? 
Fill us in...!



mtarone said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is my Orbea. I've had it for about 8 months now. (Ignore the empty beer bottles, I swear they're not mine - I had ridden to my parents house that day, which ended up being a 200km trip).
> 
> ...


----------



## mtarone (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, theyre not Orbea wheels, just shimano R500's I think


----------



## michel (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi! (First post on this forum)




mtarone said:


> Hi, theyre not Orbea wheels, just shimano R500's I think


Are you sure? I used to have the same wheels as yours, from the looks of them, on my _Campagnolo_ equipped Orbea... The hubs were made by - and labeled - Joy Tech. Don't know about the rims though.

Michel


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

Very interesting, Michel...must be generic wheel sets someone builds for Orbea. Nice looking wheels though!



michel said:


> Hi! (First post on this forum)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtarone (Oct 5, 2005)

You could be right however I have got Shimano hubs.


----------



## michel (Sep 25, 2005)

mtarone said:


> You could be right however I have got Shimano hubs.


Orbea must've made/assembled two versions of that wheelset then.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

The "orbea" wheels are actually made by Xero wheels and have orbea decals applied for OE sales. If you notice the poster of this thread is from Australia which has a different distributor and doesn't nescessarily have to have the same component spec as the US distributor.


----------



## michel (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification, The Dude! I'd always wondered what those wheels were...


----------



## Aussie Carl (Jan 11, 2006)

*Another Aussie Euskaltel*

G'day Matt, 

I'm based up in Brisbane (Qld) and bought my Euskaltel replica mitis a bit over a year ago but to future proof myself I had it fitted with Ultegra 10spd and chose Mavik Zsyrium Elite wheels based on the recommendations of a few cycling buddies. It was my first bike after a 15 yr hiatus and I am still thoroughly enjoying getting to know the 'Spanish mistress'.

Just to dress her up I have managed to get some orange Orbea bar tape and yellow water bottles, nope, not very subtle but she really makes quite an impression whenever we head out and I think the black elite rims and carbon keo pedals look really smart along side the other carbon fibre fittings. 

For our first anniversary I was going to be away working in Gladstone (that's the industrial port town on the central coast of Queensland for those that don't know Oz well) and decided to bring her along for the ride. There is only one dealer here who sells Treks, so all the cyclists I have met up with on the road have wanted to check her out and have been most complimentary. Even the local dealer admitted grudgingly that Orbea do excellent paint jobs. 

I guess the love lives on ;-)


----------

